# New Sculpture! Ginger Wildheart :)



## Sebastian (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello,
I recently made a new figure, for a person from England 

Ginger Wildheart from The Wildhearts!


Pics:






http://http://fc02.deviantart.net/f...pture_the_wildhearts_by_s7figures-d72nid4.jpg

based on this picture:





Thank You for checking it out


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 20, 2014)

Excellent, Sebastian!! Very nice!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank You!


----------

